# Yet Another Stc-1000 Question



## Pleasure Master (17/12/12)

I've searched and searched and searched... Can't find...

I'm after a wiring diagram that includes an external relay for an STC-1000

Can someone help?

cheers


----------



## Yob (17/12/12)

Maybe info would be easier to find if it was all in a single thread and folks didn't start a new one every time a question came up..

No offence, just sayin that this adds to the problem you encountered


----------



## Screwtop (17/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> I've searched and searched and searched... Can't find...
> 
> I'm after a wiring diagram that includes an external relay for an STC-1000
> 
> ...




Do you mean you want the STC-1000 relay contacts to switch an external relay with contacts above the STC-1000 rating???? 

Screwy


----------



## bignath (17/12/12)

PM, what are you trying to run off your stc?

Many around here run elements off of one without an external relay (me included at the moment).

I actually run a 2200W kettle element and a pump straight from the stc - no worries at all.


----------



## Pleasure Master (18/12/12)

Yeah I guess, sorry for my vagueness, I was so hot and bothered last night, big storm brewing, hot and sticky, no rain..

I wish to run an STC-1000 with my HLT which is fitted with the lastest version of the KK element.

My maths tell me that the KK elements run pretty close to 10A, so I would like to be on the safe side and run a bigger relay.


----------



## Yob (18/12/12)

Would you not the just set it up as per the standard, mount in box with a power outlet, element plugs into thec power outlet? 

Sheila is bobs wife and your auntie


----------



## Pleasure Master (18/12/12)

Well yes, but I wish to protect the STC-1000 with the supplementary relay.


----------



## Truman42 (18/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> Well yes, but I wish to protect the STC-1000 with the supplementary relay.



I really don't think you need to. My STC1000 switches my Herms element (2200watt) on and off and has worked fine for many brews now as with lots of other brewers.


----------



## QldKev (18/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> Well yes, but I wish to protect the STC-1000 with the supplementary relay.



Then what is going to protect the supplementary relay?

edit: 
As per Truman, 
I also use a stc-1000 to switch a keg king 2200w element
and another to switch a 2400w element

I could easily throw in an external relay, but why? I'm not exceeding manufacturers specification.

Also there are a few threads talking about adding a relay.


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> Well yes, but I wish to protect the STC-1000 with the supplementary relay.




As in my rough as drawing you can switch a larger load (element etc - the big coil in my drawing that looks like a ball sack) using the STC-1000 to switch a relay with 30A contacts if you want to be sure, to be sure :lol:

Screwy


----------



## QldKev (18/12/12)

Screwtop said:


> Do you mean you want the STC-1000 relay contacts to switch an external relay with contacts above the STC-1000 rating????
> 
> Screwy




But isn't that switching a neutral? It would work, but from my understanding it's not normally recommended to leave a active circuit energized.


----------



## dougsbrew (18/12/12)

stc units are cheap, i imagine the contacts are aswell, running a slave relay for that sort of load sounds like a good idea to me. the cost of setting up a relay would be similar to purchasing another stc, however peice of mind knowing it wont shit itself on brew day is worth it. 
edit - ditto below - When dealing with lethal voltages or other dangerous situations, my advice is always that "if you have to ask about it, you shouldn't be doing it!"


----------



## bigfridge (18/12/12)

Pleasure Master said:


> My maths tell me that the KK elements run pretty close to 10A, so I would like to be on the safe side and run a bigger relay.


A professional will tell you that you should always use a relay to avoid your control gear being damaged by an over-current situation. If/when your element fails and arcs-out it will draw heaps more than the 10 Amps that your controller is rated. So you will need to replace both the element and controller. Far cheaper to use a higer rated relay and avoid having to replace anything but your heater element.

A cheap-arse homebrewer will tell you that a professional design is too expensive and that theirs has worked fine for weeks without problems and that professionals don't know what they are talking about.

When dealing with lethal voltages or other dangerous situations, my advice is always that "if you have to ask about it, you shouldn't be doing it!"

:icon_cheers:


----------



## glenwal (18/12/12)

bigfridge said:


> When dealing with lethal voltages or other dangerous situations, my advice is always that "if you have to ask about it, you shouldn't be doing it!"


----------

